
Ask HN: Are there technical solutions to the net neturality problem? - pmoriarty
Could one, for example, connect to the sites you want to connect to through a VPN, thereby bypassing extra ISP charges that you might otherwise encounter were you to connect to the sites directly?
======
johnhenry
From my perspective, the main issue comes in that we only get a single point
of connection to the internet -- our ISPs who, because they have monopolies
over many areas, can manipulate our traffic with little to no repercussion.

A simple solution would be to remove this monopoly, though there may currently
only be a non-technical solution -- to legally break it up.

There may be a technical solution in transforming internet into some sort of
peer-to-peer based wide area mesh network, though this would take a lot of
time and effort.

------
drallison
To begin, you should state what you mean by the NET NEUTRALITY PROBLEM. Once
we understand and agree on the problem, we may be able to comment on whether a
"technical solution" exists.

